# Hypnosis?



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

I just joined this group today and I feel so relieved. I've been suffering from panic attacks and after reading some of these responses a light just went on: My panic attacks are completely caused by worrying about my IBS - D. Every time I'm in a situation when there's not going to be a bathroom around, I can't eat b/c I'm too nervous I'll have an accident. It's really impairing my life. I feel like i"m becoming agoraphobic. Even when I force myself into situations, the thought of "what if I have diarhea?' never leaves my mind and I feel disassociated from everything that's going on around me. I don't want to go on medication, but the hpynosis tapes sounded good. Has anyone out there tried them recently?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Mikala, and WELCOME! Please read through the various topics on this forum, and you will find lots of us IBSers who have had wonderful results from the hypnotherapy tapes. Though there is no real "cure" for IBS, the hypnotherapy provides a 80 to 90 percent relief rate and is a complimentary therapy that we can use along with any meds and with our doctor's treatments also. There are many here on the BB who have used the tapes/CDs. Click on the blue square on the upper left or go to: www.ibsaudioprogram.com for more information. If you have any specific questions, please feel free...we are all here to help each other. As for myself, I have had IBS for over 15 years and was a daily thing...just like you worrying about a D attack and being near a bathroom. I am much improved. Hypnosis works on your subconscious mind and helps you with the very things you mention.Hope this helps a little bit!!! And again, welcome!







~Marilyn


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Mikala







Just wanted to welcome you to the board. I haven't done the tapes myself but many people here have had lots of success with them. I'm currently in CBT which has done wonders for my panic/anxiety. Best of luck to you, and just like Marilyn said, take your time reading through the topics. There's also a search option at the top of the page if there's anything specific you're wondering about. Best of luck to you and take care







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

Welcome Mikala







Best RegardsMike


----------

